# JComboBox soll Selektion anhand der Eingabe ändern



## sparrow (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich möchte eine JComboBox so umfunktionieren, dass die Selektion anhand der Eingabe im Textfeld angepasst wird.

Ich möchte folgendes erreichen:
Angenommen in der Liste stehen "Hund", "Tier", "Vogel" und "Zoo".
Wenn ich dann in dem TextFeld ein "T" eingebe soll er automatisch auf "Tier" springen. Entweder es selektieren oder ganz nach oben schubsen (also nach unten scrollen).

Die JComboBox ist editierbar, was den Einsatz von JComboBox.setKeySelectionManager() ausschließt.

Ich habe versucht auf das TextFeld des Editors einen DocumentListener zu legen, die Eingabe auszuwerten und dann anhand dessen eine Selektion vorzunehmen, bekommen aber leider den folgenden Fehler.

_Exception occurred during event dispatching:
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Attempt to mutate in notification_
Der Fehler tritt in der Zeile auf in der ich die Selektion ändern möchte (also hier in Zeile 24).

Hier ist der Code den ich verwende:


```
[...]
	    probertyjCombobox.setEditable(true);
	    ComboBoxEditor editor = probertyjCombobox.getEditor();
	    JTextField editorField = (JTextField)editor.getEditorComponent();
	    editorField.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {
			public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent e) { fieldChanged(); }
			public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent e) { fieldChanged(); }
			public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent e) { fieldChanged(); }
	    });
            [...]


	private void fieldChanged() {
		if (combolock == false) {
			probertyjCombobox.showPopup();
			combolock = true;
			ComboBoxEditor editor = probertyjCombobox.getEditor();
		    JTextField editorField = (JTextField)editor.getEditorComponent();
		    String given = editorField.getText();
			for (int i = 0; i < probertyjCombobox.getItemCount(); i++) {
				String entry = (String)probertyjCombobox.getItemAt(i);
				if (entry.startsWith(given)) {
					probertyjCombobox.setSelectedIndex(i);
					editorField.setText(given);
					break;
				}
			}
			combolock = false;
		}
	}
```

Die Variable combolock habe ich verwendet weil ich dachte, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass er durch selektieren wieder den Inhalt des Textfelds ändert.
Auf diese Weise wollte ich verhindern, dass die Methode sich immer wieder selber auslöst. Das cheint aber nicht der Fehler gewesen zu sein.
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## sparrow (21. Sep 2006)

Ich habe das Problem inzwischen gelöst, ich poste die Lösung hier, vielleicht hat ja jemand anders einmal ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass der DocumentListener das Textfeld vorübergehend sperrt und er sich bei dem obigen Versuch verklemmt.

Nun habe ich das ganze über einen Keylistener gelöst. Warum ich das nicht schon beim ersten Mal gemacht habe? Vielleicht war ich einfach zu müde.
Hier der funktionierende Code:


```
probertyjCombobox = new JComboBox();

		[...]
		final JTextComponent textComponent = (JTextComponent)probertyjCombobox.getEditor().getEditorComponent();
		textComponent.addKeyListener(new KeyListener() {
			public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {}
			public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {performComboTextChanged(textComponent, e);}
			public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {}
		});
		[...]


	private void performComboTextChanged(JTextComponent textcomponent, KeyEvent e) {
		if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER && probertyjCombobox.isPopupVisible()) {
			if (probertyjCombobox.getSelectedIndex() >= 0) {
				textcomponent.setText((String)probertyjCombobox.getSelectedItem());
			}
		} else {
			char c = e.getKeyChar();
			String before = textcomponent.getText();
			String given = textcomponent.getText() + c;
			for (int i = 0; i < probertyjCombobox.getItemCount(); i++) {
				String entry = (String) probertyjCombobox.getItemAt(i);
				if (entry.toLowerCase().startsWith(given.toLowerCase())) {
					probertyjCombobox.showPopup();
					probertyjCombobox.setSelectedItem(probertyjCombobox.getItemAt(i));
					textcomponent.setText(before);
					break;
				}
			}
		}
	}
```

Die JComboBox verhält sich nun genauso wie ich es gewollt habe. Beginnt man einen Text einzugeben der zum Anfang eines Eintrages in der Liste der JComboBox passt wird dieser Eintrag ausgewählt. Das drücken von ENTER selektiert den ausgewählten Eintrag und übernimmt ihn in das Textfeld.


----------



## sparrow (28. Sep 2006)

Aufgrund einer Nachfrage per PM kommt hier eine Klasse die diese Funktion integriert.
Es ist allerdings sinnvoll die Einträge in den Vector der übergeben wird vorher zu sortieren. Da er bei mir eh aus einer Datenbank kommt hab ich diese Funktion in die Klasse nicht mit eingebaut:


```
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.text.JTextComponent;

/**
 * Eine von JComboBox abgeleitete Klasse die es der Combobox
 * ermöglicht auf Eingaben in dem Textfeld durch Selektion
 * in der Liste zu reagieren.
 * @author sparrow
 */
public class SpecialComboBox extends JComboBox {
	
	
    /**
     * Standard Construct der zusätzlich den KeyListener
     * auf das TextFeld legt.
     * Um andere Constructs aus JComboBox zu verwenden
     * muss ein entsprecher Constructor angelegt werden.
     */
    public SpecialComboBox() {
    	super();
    	addKeyListener();
    }
    
    
    /**
     * Fügt den KeyListener zum TextFeld hinzu
     */
    private void addKeyListener() {
        final JTextComponent textComponent = (JTextComponent)this.getEditor().getEditorComponent();
        textComponent.addKeyListener(new KeyListener() {
            public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {}
            public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {performComboTextChanged(textComponent, e);}
            public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {}
         }); 
    }
	
    /**
     * Wird aufgerufen wenn eine Taste innerhalb des Textfelds gedrückt wird.
     * Die Selektion wählt dabei den ersten Inhalt der (unabhänig von Groß-/Klei-
     * schreibung) auf die Eingabe passt. Halbfertige Eingaben werden durch Druck
     * auf ENTER in das Textfeld übernommen.
     * @param textcomponent Das Textfeld in das getippt wurde
     * @param e Das KeyEvent-Ereignis das vom KeyListener ausgelöst wurde
     */
    private void performComboTextChanged(JTextComponent textcomponent, KeyEvent e) {
        if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_ENTER && this.isPopupVisible()) {
           if (this.getSelectedIndex() >= 0) {
              textcomponent.setText((String)this.getSelectedItem());
           }
        } else {
           char c = e.getKeyChar();
           String before = textcomponent.getText();
           String given = textcomponent.getText() + c;
           for (int i = 0; i < this.getItemCount(); i++) {
              String entry = (String) this.getItemAt(i);
              if (entry.toLowerCase().startsWith(given.toLowerCase())) {
                 this.showPopup();
                 this.setSelectedItem(this.getItemAt(i));
                 textcomponent.setText(before);
                 break;
              }
           }
        }
     } 
	
    
	/**
	 * Kann verwendet werden um einen ganzen Vector mit Strings als
	 * Listeninhalt zu setzen
	 * @param vec Vector der alle String-Elemente für die Liste enthält
	 */
	public void setItemVector(Vector<String> vec) {
		this.removeAllItems();
		for (int i = 0; i < vec.size(); i++) {
			this.addItem(vec.get(i));
		}
	}

}
```


----------

